# Doctor calls



## AZ Jim (Jan 7, 2015)

Guy goes to a psychiatrist complaining of an inferiority complex.  He goes twice a week for months, finally the doctor tells him he need  not return.  The guy says, "Oh good, you mean I am cured."  The doc replies "yes, it wasn't a complex, turns out you are actually inferior!"


----------

